# CỬA NHỰA ABS CÓ BỀN KHÔNG



## kimchi8 (6/1/22)

*CỬA NHỰA ABS CÓ BỀN KHÔNG*
Bạn muốn mua cửa nhựa abs nhưng lại đắn đo cửa nhựa abs có tốt không? Mẫu cửa nhựa abs hàn quốc nào đẹp? báo giá cửa nhựa abs hàn quốc có rẻ không? Hãy yên tâm, tất cả mọi điều về sản phẩm sẽ được giải đáp sau đây.




CỬA NHỰA ABS CÓ BỀN KHÔNG
*Cửa nhựa ABS*
Cửa nhựa abs được du nhập vào Việt Nam 2 năm gần đây nhưng nhận được sự đón nhận nhiệt tình. Ưu điểm lớn của loại cửa này chống công vênh, mối mọt, ẩm mốc. Cửa nhựa ABS được sản xuất theo công nghệ mới nhất Hàn Quốc với thành phần nhựa dẻo.




CỬA NHỰA ABS CÓ BỀN KHÔNG
Đặc điểm của loại nhựa này vượt trội hơn so với vật liệu truyền thống về độ cứng, độ bóng, độ bền chịu va đập. Cửa nhựa hàn quốc được sử dụng rộng rãi ở các tòa nhà căn hộ chung cư, ở khách sạn hoặc ở những khu hội nghị, tòa nhà sang trọng chủ yếu là cửa thông phòng, cửa nhà vệ sinh. Một ưu điểm lớn khi sử dụng cửa nhựa ABS đó là nhẹ nhàng, kiếu dáng thanh lịch và nhiều lựa chọn cho phù hợp với không gian nội thất

Giới chuyên môn tại Hàn Quốc và Việt Nam đánh giá cửa nhựa abs rất cao và khuyến khích sử dụng tại các công trình lớn, tập trung dân cư đông đúc bởi đây là loại sản phẩm an toàn môi trường lại có tính năng ngăn cháy. Vì lớp nhựa vân giả gỗ được đúc nên không cần dùng đến hóa chất màu sơn gây độc hại.

XEM THÊM: THAM KHẢO MẪU CỬA VÀ BÁO GIÁ CỬA NHỰA PHÒNG NGỦ TẠI FAMI DOOR

*Cấu tạo cửa nhựa ABS*
Khi qua Việt Nam, dòng cửa này có ưu điểm không bị thấm nước, cong vênh, bong tróc dù thời tiết mưa nhiều, nóng ẩm. Việc bảo trì cũng khá đơn giản, vì bề mặt không bám dính bụi bẩn chỉ cần lau chìu nhẹ là có thể trả lại vẻ đẹp sáng bóng cho cánh cửa. Khi bị vết bẩn khó chùi thì dùng dung môi lau là sạch.




CỬA NHỰA ABS CÓ BỀN KHÔNG
+ Hai lớp ngoài là tấm nhựa toonge hợp Deco-Sheet có bề mặt như vân gỗ thật và không hút ẩm. Do đó sản phẩm này còn có tên gọi khác là: cửa nhựa abs vân gỗ.
+ Hai lớp tiếp theo là tấm nhựa abs
+Lớp giữa là Honeycomb cách nhiệt và cách âm
+ Khung bao xung quanh là thanh PVCfoam có thể dễ dàng bào đục, và chống công vênh . Bên trong khung bao được gia cố thêm lõi LVL giúp tăng cứng, ngăn công vênh và rạn nứt trong quá trình sử dụng.
Việc lắp đặt cửa nhựa abs tốt nhất phải cần có thợ chuyên nghiệp. Nhưng chủ công trình cần nắm được, hiểu được cách lắp đặt mới có thể giám sát, kiểm định, phản hồi

XEM THÊM: BÁO GIÁ CỬA THÉP CHỐNG CHÁY MỚI NHẤT 2021

*Lắp đặt cửa nhựa abs cần trải qua 7 bước chính*
+ Bước 1: Xác định vị trí và cố định tạm khung cửa.
+ Bước 2: Tiến hành cố định khung cửa.
+ Bước 3: Cần xử lý các khe hở xung quanh khung cửa
+ Bước 4: Để chống cong vênh cần cố định thêm khung cửa.
+ Bước 5: Phần bản lề cần cố định thêm bằng anchor.
+ Bước 6: Sử dụng chất dán và súng bắn đinh để dán và cố định phào viền cửa
+ Bước 7: Thực hiện việc ráp cửa




CỬA NHỰA ABS CÓ BỀN KHÔNG
Mẫu cửa nhựa abs đẹp
Cửa nhựa abs hàn quốc tại Đà Nẵng
Cửa nhựa abs hàn quốc tại TPHCM
Cửa nhựa abs hàn quốc tại Hà Nội

XEM THÊM: BÁO GIÁ CỬA GỖ CHỊU NƯỚC MỚI NHẤT 2021

*Ưu điểm cửa nhựa ABS*
Cửa nhựa abs Hàn Quốc có lớp vân gỗ đẹp tự nhiên, chân thật do được phủ lớp DeCo-Sheet nhựa thông hợp tính. Tuy nhiên, trái với cửa nhựa gỗ composite được sử dụng nẹp cài thông minh thì ở cửa nhựa abs phải dùng đinh để kết nối với khuôn. Do đó, khi xảy ra sự cố phải sửa chữa sẽ làm thay đổi kết cấu của loại cửa nhựa này.




CỬA NHỰA ABS CÓ BỀN KHÔNG
Khả năng chống nước
Cửa nhựa abs có khả năng chống ẩm chống nước hoàn toàn 100%. Phù hợp với khí hậu nhiệt đới ở Việt Nam, thích hợp sử dụng ở nhiều không gian.

Khả năng cách âm
Khả năng cách âm của cửa nhựa ABS là rất tốt nhờ có lớp honey comb ở bên trong cánh cửa

Khả năng chịu lực
Tuy cửa abs có bề mặt được làm từ nhựa tổng hợp abs nên đảm bảo độ bền chống va đập và khả năng chịu xước cao nếu có vật nhọn va chạm. Nhưng đối với khả năng chịu tác động ngoại lực trong sinh hoạt hằng ngày ở mức hạn chế.

Mức độ thân thiện môi trường
cửa nhựa ABS thay thế cho gỗ tự nhiên giúp góp phần bảo vệ môi trường. Có chứng nhận kiểm định của những chuyên gia chuyên nghiệp đối với đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng.

*Giá cả một bổ cửa nhựa ABS*
Cụ thể, mời quý khách tham khảo báo giá cửa nhựa abs tại FAMIDOOR:


Cửa KOS – loại hoa văn (102, 105, 110, 111, 116, 117, 301, 305)

Kích thước khung/frame size (mm) 900 (800) x 2.100: 2.850.000
Kích thước khung/frame size (mm) 900 (800) x 2.200: 2.950.000

Cửa KOS – loại trơn (101)

Kích thước khung/frame size (mm) 900 (800) x 2.100: 2.800.000
Kích thước khung/frame size (mm) 900 (800) x 2.200: 2.900.000



CỬA NHỰA ABS CÓ BỀN KHÔNG
Quý khách lưu ý, mức giá này bao gồm cửa, khung cửa và không bao gồm kính, ổ khóa, nẹp cửa, bản lề cũng như chi phí lắp đặt hay thuế VAT.

Nhằm giúp khách hàng dễ dàng tìm hiểu mức giá, FamiDoor cung cấp bảng giá phụ kiện đi kèm cửa nhựa abs như sau:

1. Cửa có kính trong cộng thêm / 유리문
Kính mờ thêm + 50.000đ/bộ

Kính làm cân đối theo tiêu chuẩn

KSD 201 350.000
KSD 202 (203) 450.000
KSD 206 (204) 500.000
2. Ốp trang trí 2 mặt (ốp mica nhựa) KSD 116 (A, B, C, D) 650.000
3. Ô gió (lá sách) 330x250mm Cân đối theo cửa 500.000
4. Chỉ nhôm Đơn giá/bộ 500.000
5. Ô kính cố định (ô fix) 850.000đ ô nhỏ <250mm 950.000 Loại Panel ABS thì cộng thêm 500.000đ/bộ
6. KHUNG NẸP (1 MẶT) 몰딩 60mm (hoặc 45mm) 200.000
7. BẢN LỀ / 경첩 150.000   (Sản xuất Hàn Quốc)
8. Ổ KHÓA / 도어락 450.000    (Sản xuất Hàn Quốc)
Tuy nhiên, quý khách cần hiểu rằng, để lắp đặt cửa ngoài chi phí cửa và phụ kiện, bạn có thể sẽ chi trả thêm phí phát sinh nếu có. Với mục tiêu mang đến lợi ích cao nhất cho khách hàng, FamiDoor luôn rõ ràng, minh bạch trong khâu báo giá. Và dưới đây là thống kê chi phí phát sinh (nếu có) đang được áp dụng tại FAMIDOOR:

STT HẠNG MỤC MÔ TẢ Đơn Giá (VNĐ) GHI CHÚ
1 Kính
5 ly

Kính mờ +  Kính trong 5mm 350.000
Kính mờ + kính trong 8mm 400.000
Kính mài cạnh (md) 50.000 Công mài cạnh
2 Nẹp vuông hoặc vát cạnh 10x45mm 200.000
3 Khung bao sơn Sơn PU 1.000.000 VNĐ/bộ
4 Door Sil Inox Đố chân phía dưới khung 900.000 VNĐ/md
5 Chạy chỉ nhôm hoặc sơn 150.000 Đơn giá/chỉ
6 Chạy phào chỉ nổi Kiểu 1, 2, 3 pano 800.000 Đơn giá/bộ
7 Lá Sách Lá sách Ô gió 600.000 2 ô gió dưới/bộ
Lá sách  Ô gió 500.000 1 ô gió dưới/bộ
8 Bông gió, ô fix
(5 ly)

Cao 40cm 600.000 VNĐ/bộ
Cao 50cm 700.000 VNĐ/bộ
Cao 60cm 800.000 VNĐ/bộ
9 Công lắp cửa nhà ở dân sinh, khách hàng lẻ Công HDF, Veneer, mdf, cửa nhựa, cửa nhựa gỗ 350.000
Chung cư, cao ốc văn phòng 400.000
Cửa đôi 2 cánh và cửa lùa 1 cánh 550.000
10 Công lắp cửa
Cửa chống cháy

Cửa đơn  450.000 Chung cư thêm 100.000đ/bộ
Cửa đôi và cửa cao trên 2.2m 600.000 Chung cư thêm 100.000đ/bộ
11 Công bắn Silicon Theo yêu cầu khách hàng 150.000 VNĐ/bộ
12 Công bắn Foam Chèn kín theo yêu cầu 100.000 VNĐ/bộ
13 Công lắp đi tỉnh Cộng thêm  150.000 Các tỉnh lân cận HCM
14 Công sơn cửa Sơn PU 600.000 500.000đ/m2
15 Vận chuyển lên cao Công trình chung cư 100.000
16 Gia công lắp khóa (khách hàng cung cấp khóa) Khóa tròn 50.000
Khóa tay gạt 100.000 Khóa điện tử thêm 100.000đ/bộ
17 Vận chuyển – Số lượng giao hàng dưới 5 bộ trong nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh có phụ thu thêm 400.000VNĐ/chuyến.
– Các đơn hàng giao các quận ngoại thành cũng như đi các tỉnh khách được tính theo chuyến tùy vào số lượng. Mức giá tùy vào từng thời điểm cụ thể.



Xem thêm: CỬA NHỰA HÀN QUỐC GIÁ RẺ MUA Ở ĐÂU TỐT NHẤT?



LIÊN HỆ VỚI HỆ THỐNG FAMIDOOR®
================================================
HỖ TRỢ KHÁCH HÀNG
Hotline 1: 0933.707.707
Hotline 2: 0834.715.715
Hotline 3: 0834.494.494
Hotline 4: 0826.901.901
Email:sales.saigondoor@gmail.com
CSKH 24/7: 028.37.712.989
WEBSITE
https://famidoor.vn
https://saigondoor.com.vn
https://saigondoor.vn
Nhà Cung Cấp Cửa tại Việt Nam - Cửa Hàng Nội Thất | Cửa Gỗ Sài Gòn®
https://giahuydoor.vn
Maps: Sài Gòn Door
Youtube: Sài Gòn DoorFanpage: Sài Gòn Door


----------

